# Zymol Sampler Kits for sale... The last few EVER.



## Johnnyopolis

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I offer you today the last few Zymol Sampler Kits available EVER.

I have managed to buy almost all the stock Zymol had and they have now sold the others!

They look like this










The kits comprise of the following:

1)* SKSK2 Carbon, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit *- £117

Consisting off the above plus...

1 small bottle HD Cleanse
1 small bottle Clear shampoo
1 Microwipe
1 Detail brush

Oh and a nice plastic case

2) *SKSK3 Titanium, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit* £129

Consisting off the above plus...

1 small bottle HD Cleanse
1 small bottle Clear shampoo
1 Microwipe
1 Detail brush

Oh and a nice plastic case

So far I have 4 of each left.

Please post your name down if you would like one of these kits and we will contact you with regards to paying for them.

Remember once they are gone we will not be getting any more....

Johnny


----------



## Beeste

I'll have one. reserve it for me NOW!! Don't care which one as they both have my fave Zymol wax in 

Edit: actually the titanium one would be better.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Beeste, thats great... Thank you.

So:

*SKSK2 Carbon, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit *
1)
2)
3)
4)

*SKSK3 Titanium, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit*
1) Beeste
2)
3)
4)


----------



## extreme-detail

So:

SKSK2 Carbon, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit 
1)
2)
3)
4)

SKSK3 Titanium, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit
1) Beeste
2)extreme detail
3)
4)
__________________


----------



## Jace

Beeste said:


> I'll have one. reserve it for me NOW!! Don't care which one as they both have my fave Zymol wax in
> 
> Edit: actually the titanium one would be better.


I'll pay extra over what ever he is paying for them 

Not really, I have mine now


----------



## giarc

are the sample pots 4oz anyone?


----------



## giarc

So:

SKSK2 Carbon, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit 
1)
2)
3)
4)

SKSK3 Titanium, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit
1) Beeste
2)extreme detail
3)Giarc (if they are 4oz pots!)
4)


----------



## blr123

So:

SKSK2 Carbon, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit 
1)
2)
3)
4)

SKSK3 Titanium, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit
1) Beeste
2)extreme detail
3)Giarc (if they are 4oz pots!)
4)blr123


----------



## Beeste

Hey they'd better be the 4oz pots Johnny boy!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Ok, so I have just been searching round the web....

The answer is confusing....

Some places are saying 2oz and others 4oz, but mostly 4 oz

http://www.emmonscoachworks.com/car_care/kits.html - says 4 oz

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BUJOII/002-1441427-3200837?v=glance&n=15684181 - says 4oz

http://www.scottsdalemotoring.com/products/kits/titaniumkit.htm - says 4oz

So I am going with 4oz 

Johnny


----------



## david g

The sampler kit i got was 4oz tubs and it cost a lot more then what ur selling them for Johnny,BARGAIN


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Yeh I reckoned mine are 4oz but it doesnt say on them....


----------



## Jace

Do you take Paypal


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Not for the sampler kits....

Well actually (and I dont want the floodgates to open) I may do....

But we would PREFER credit cards or debit cards.

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I have hit a small problem 

I found out this morning that Mr Marine aka my Partner at clean and shiny has sold one of the four titanium kits we had in stock...

Im really sorry I didnt realise at the time I posted, I have tried to get another today from every where and failed miserably... So I am looking for a volunteer to take a carbon kit instead, im sure I can make it worth the persons while to change 

Any Takers... please.....


----------



## Refined Reflections

yhpm :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Thanks Shooter your a star!! 

Everyone else.... as you were 

Ill mail u back Shooter


----------



## AndyC

Carbon, concours & destiny matey as discussed recently - oh and you're a BAD man :lol:


----------



## giarc

johny, pm'd you bud not sure if its working  can i pay for mine today - if so how  - also are the zymol app pads on your site a pack of 3, as the zymol site!? thanks mate

Craig


----------



## Tom1

Have you got any carbon kits left?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

SKSK2 Carbon, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit 
1) Andy C 
2)
3)
4)

SKSK3 Titanium, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit
1) Beeste
2)extreme detail
3)Giarc (if they are 4oz pots!)
4)blr123


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Tom1 said:


> Have you got any carbon kits left?


See the above post...

Copy and paste and add your name, we have a couple left :thumb:


----------



## blr123

Johnnyopolis said:


> I have hit a small problem
> 
> I found out this morning that Mr Marine aka my Partner at clean and shiny has sold one of the four titanium kits we had in stock...
> 
> Im really sorry I didnt realise at the time I posted, I have tried to get another today from every where and failed miserably... So I am looking for a volunteer to take a carbon kit instead, im sure I can make it worth the persons while to change
> 
> Any Takers... please.....


Hi Johnny,

Is that shooter who has opted for the Carbon kit?..........if not I'll move no problem :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## JimTT

Johnny i will take the Carbon Kit....:thumb: 

SKSK2 Carbon, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit 
1) Andy C 
2)JimTT
3)
4)

SKSK3 Titanium, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit
1) Beeste
2)extreme detail
3)Giarc (if they are 4oz pots!)
4)blr123


----------



## Tom1

Put me down for one aswell.

SKSK2 Carbon, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit 
1) Andy C 
2)JimTT
3)Tom1
4)

SKSK3 Titanium, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit
1) Beeste
2)extreme detail
3)Giarc (if they are 4oz pots!)
4)blr123


----------



## blr123

SKSK2 Carbon, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit 
1) Andy C 
2)JimTT
3)Tom1
4)blr123 (see note below)

SKSK3 Titanium, Concours and Destiny Sampler Kit
1) Beeste
2)extreme detail
3)Giarc (if they are 4oz pots!)
4)blr123

Johnny, I saw your reply asking if someone who had put their name down for a Titanium set would settle for the Carbon one........I then noticed that shooter may have done just that but his name was never on either of the lists above, soooo I have put my name on both until the situation is clarified but I only want one of the above sets :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## giarc

when and how do we pay! i want my zymol!!!!!!!


----------



## blr123

giarc said:


> when and how do we pay! i want my zymol!!!!!!!


I think it's credir card only for this one........best ask though :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## giarc

yer thats fine, do we need to ring up, or can we pay for them via the site - adding something to our basket? just was hoping for some for sunday  but its cool


----------



## blr123

Well I just phoned up and gave the details over the phone........I'd think you would be able to get it for Sunday :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## giarc

just now!? sure the man himself cant be working this late!


----------



## blr123

giarc said:


> just now!? sure the man himself cant be working this late!


No not just now........I called the other day :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Guys, 

Those who want them before the weekend will have them 

Keep an eye on your pm boxes tomorrow morning for more details.

Once I am in work we will be able to sort it all out 

Johnny


----------



## giarc

cheers johhny, will ring you asap tomorrow morning


----------



## Johnnyopolis

giarc said:


> cheers johhny, will ring you asap tomorrow morning


You wont need to ring  Just wait for the pm....

It will be about 10 mins after the first coffee in the morning.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

PM's have now been sent to all involved.....

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## giarc

getting this error when i am trying to add more items johnny,

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e57'

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][SQL Server]String or binary data would be truncated.

/login/integrallib.asp, line 294

i cant get on any pages!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Its working fine here...

www.cleanandshiny.co.uk

No problem either.....

err maybe try again?


----------



## giarc

its ok, it doesnt work in opera no more for some reason  did about 1 mins ago lol - just doing it through IE now


----------



## Refined Reflections

Love the case and the tubs, just need to find a few nice cars to play with, hopefully the DB7 booked for this weekend will require a nice coating 

Many thanks Johnny :thumb: (oh you have a PM by the way  )


----------



## Beeste

Thanks Johnny too. I'm gonna hang onto mine and sell it in a few years time. :lol: Or maybe I'll just get bored one day and play with it all in one go.


----------

